# Tapeworm box



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey I bought a 12" what I BELIEVE is a tapeworm box. It came as a part of a set.
Well is it normal for a tapeworm to have a plastic blade holder?
Or is there a replacement option.

The problem is my box is leaving marks on the side when I run it. 

If theres no replacement options how can I adjust the blade so it's fitting right? The guy I bought it from doesn't know much about taping and
he replaced the blade right before I bought it so I was wondering maybe he didn't adjust it right.

If you guys could give me tips on how to adjust it or make it run better let me know!

Thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

if you read alot of post on here ,you will notice your toy is from toys "r" us ,you half to go to a big person store and buy a real toy.
sorry man but their junk,try to sell it to another sucker.
best to be blunt


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

You can be blunt but you don't have to be rude, "man".
Thanks for the tip looks like Im gonna looking for a new 12.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

it's not being rude,it's what us tapers are like,plus I forgot to put little joker symbol at end of sentence,like this:jester:


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh the joker changes everything 
Sarcasm over the internet is impossible with out those damn emotion faces 

Lucky me I just found this dude on craigslist selling a tapetech box :thumbsup:

It was really late when I went to go pick up the *set* of tools from the guy and I noticed the plastic blade holder and I was too tired to give a ****, all the other tools look great though!

Thanks again!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You have to watch out for SIR GOD 2BUCK with no brackets there drywallfinisher :jester: &:jester: He likes to throw in the odd cheeky remark but he can be quite the helpful dude if you pay attention and give it back to him, and entertaining. :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use a TapeWorm box when I need two running on the same job. They have their good points. And the plastic blade holder is their standard. You just need to adjust the screws on the bar and it will run great. Note their blade is twice as thick as everybody else. They last at least twice as long, too. And the infinite adjustment is nice. I like them just as good as Tape Tech. Sorry TT lovers. TT has gone down hill on their quality as of late. Too bad, too.


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

I got screwed over and as I was getting ready to leave the guy from craigslist calls and say
"Well I got a guy here right now and he's going to buy the box"

I was like ready to pull my hair out lol!
Even on ebay I got out bid twice on a 12 box.
So I went do to the pawn shop and found a minty drywall master 12 box for 100 bucks 

So everything worked out OK!

As for the tape worm, I might use it for when my husband and I need to be at two different job sites or I might just sell it!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you could tweek the blade and it would run a nice joint. It takes a few minutes to adjust them and they are OK. Glad you found a good deal, though.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Another not so good quality on the Tape Worm is they won't fit on any other handle. Has to be a TW handle. Tricky on their part!


----------



## DrywallFinisher (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually my handle is a TW handle and the dude before cut the middle backing so that it wasn't as wide and now it fits all the boxes,
extremely ghetto but effective LOL!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

If it works....  It's not always about how pretty.... Ah, maybe it is.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DM is a great box, you will be happy with it.

Keep your eyes open for DM or COL tools,,, the rest are either junk or overpriced. BTW, TT will not respond to you, you will have to go through a middleman, meaning TIME,,, and when your tool is down and you got a job half finished,,, TIME is what matters,,, no????


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes! Yes! :thumbup:


----------

